# How to search specific words within a website/document?



## blueberries80 (Dec 3, 2006)

Hi I'm new here and I'm happy to be the proud owner of my first MAC computer. Loving it so far but I need to get used to some functions available to a normal PC.

Can anyone telll me if it's possible to search for spefic words within a document or website. E.g. when I search for specific items in a search engine and the websites come up, I want to be able to search for the words when I click on the search engine results. Previously for windows PC I will press the "Control-F" function and they will search and highlight the words that come up. 

Can anynoe let me know if MAC provides this function as well?

Cheers


----------



## Giaguara (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh yes. The command you'll find usedul is command-F.
(Command may also show the "apple" key on your keyboard, so the one next to spacebar).

You may also find this document useful - it has all Mac OS X keyboard shortcuts in it.
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=75459


----------



## Cedes Strong (Oct 22, 2012)

help with words


----------



## DeltaMac (Oct 22, 2012)

Cedes Strong said:


> help with words



You will need to provide just a little more info...

When you resurrect a 6-year-old thread - it can help if you ask a question or two


----------

